# Impossible de télécharger des applications



## Plutarque (12 Avril 2016)

Bonjour,

Je sais que ce sujet a été plusieurs fois abordé mais je n'ai malheureusement toujours pas trouvé de solution...

Depuis que j'ai installé la dernière version d'iOS, il m'est impossible de télécharger des applications depuis l'appstore, meme les applications qui sont sur mon cloud. J'ai d'abord pensé à un manque d'espace (ça m'était déjà arrivé) mais ce n'est pas le problème. J'ai essayé le reset, de me déconnecter de mon identifiant Apple, du cloud, mais rien n'y fait. Quand j'appuie sur le bouton de téléchargement, tout semble normal jusqu'à ce que le carré bleu apparaisse mais sans aucune indication de l'avancée du téléchargement. L'application apparaît bien sur mon écran d'accueil en cours de téléchargement mais le téléchargement ne se lance pas. 

J'ai lu que ce problème pouvait venir d'Orange, vous pensez que ça peut être le cas, même si je rencontre de probleme consécutivement à l'installation du nouvel iOS ? Pensez-vous qu'un téléchargement depuis mon mac pourrait résoudre le problème ?

Merci beaucoup par avance pour votre aide.

Bonne journée.


----------



## bompi (12 Avril 2016)

Tu peux effectivement essayer depuis le Mac et les synchroniser avec iTunes : en attendant de trouver une solution à ton problème tu auras un moyen de contournement.

Pour en revenir au problème lui-même : tu ne dis pas pour quel appareil tu rencontres le problème (iPhone, iPad, iPod Touch). Tu ne dis pas non plus si cela survient dans toutes les configurations réseaux possibles : ouifi, 3G, 4G ?


----------



## Plutarque (12 Avril 2016)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Oui en effet desole j'ai oublié de préciser. J'utilise un Iphobe 5S et j'ai testé avec la 4G et la wifi et aucun moyen de connexion ne permet le téléchargement. 

Merci.


----------



## bompi (12 Avril 2016)

Cela est sans doute lié à la configuration de l'iPhone, dans ce cas.
(À moins que cela marche en ouifi sur sur une connexion Bouygues ou SFR ou Free)

Un test possible reste celui du VPN : le VPN permet d'outrepasser un éventuel problème entre Orange et Apple.


----------



## r e m y (12 Avril 2016)

Est-ce que c'est un iPhone professionnel fourni par votre entreprise? Car dans ce cas, la configuration "entreprise" peut bloquer le téléchargement d'applications pour n'autoriser QUE les applications installées par l'entreprise elle-même. 

(Si c'est un iPhone personnel configuré par vos soins, ma remarques ne s'applique pas bien sûr)


----------



## Plutarque (12 Avril 2016)

Merci.

Je me connecte en wifi sur Bouygues chez moi et ça ne fonctionne pas non plus ...

Que voulez-vous dire par un problème de configuration ? Les applis se téléchargeaient sans probleme jusqu'à l'installation de la mise à jour et je n'ai rien changé d'autre...

Merci encore pour votre aide !


----------



## r e m y (12 Avril 2016)

Est-ce un téléphone d'entreprise ?
Si oui, il est possible que les restrictions aient été modifiées pour interdire toute installation d'applications. (C'est indépendant du lieu de connexion. C'est le téléphone lui-même qui refuse d'installer toute application)


----------



## Plutarque (12 Avril 2016)

Pardon je n'avais pas vu votre réponse.

Non c'est un telephone personnel et le téléchargement d'applications marchait sans probleme avant la mise à jour d'iOS.


----------



## r e m y (12 Avril 2016)

Avez-vous essayé de l'éteindre complètement puis le réallumer?


----------



## Plutarque (12 Avril 2016)

Oui plusieurs fois, j'ai meme essayé le reset (appuyer longuement que le bouton d'allumage + bouton central jusqu'à l'apparition de la pomme), mais rien n'y fait ...


----------



## bompi (12 Avril 2016)

Et le reste des activités réseau fonctionne ? Je pense au Web (Safari), à la messagerie, et aux autres applications qui utilisent les données (Facebook, Twitter, Instagram etc.)


----------



## Plutarque (12 Avril 2016)

Oui ça fonctionne mais ça rame depuis la mise à jour. Notamment Facebook et Messenger qui souvent bug à l'allumage (je dois souvent m'y prendre à plusieurs reprises pour accéder à l'application).


----------



## Sushiiii (14 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,
J'ai également ce problème avec mon iPhone 5S. Je cherche, tout comme vous, une solution à ce problème mais sans grand succès...

Je tenais juste à vous répondre quand au fait que le problème viendrait de orange. J'ai exactement le même problème que vous mais mon opérateur n'est pas orange.
Voila, cela vous aura au moins écarté une piste...!


----------



## laulau_1811 (25 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour 
J’ai le même problème pourtant j’ai assez de gigas pour télécharger l’application mais elle ne veut pas se charger.
Je suis chez free pour la wifi.
Je possède un iPod touch 6eme génération.
Je n’ai toujours pas trouvé de solution 
Si vous avez la solution, merci de me répondre au plus vite.
Merci d’avance


----------



## Dhu (14 Février 2018)

Bonjour
Vous avez bien coché le bouton Apps dans Téléchargements automatiques de ITunes et Apple store de Réglages ?
Basique mais on sait jamais ...


----------

